# Charger hook up



## Snowshoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Do you leave your battery chargers hooked up to your battery all the time? This is for a Minn Kota Trolling Motor.


----------



## Scott F (Jun 22, 2018)

Whether you do or you don’t depends on your charger. Some are designed to be left on 24/7, some will hurt your battery. Do what the charger manufacturer recommends.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 24, 2018)

mine's an alternator charger,so yes.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 25, 2018)

I keep my Noco Gen 2 plugged in all the time. But like was already said, it depends on what specific charger you have.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 15, 2018)

A charger with "float" is designed to be left on witbout burning up the battery.

I have a Shumacher for my motorcycle and a dual output Battery Tender for my boats two batteries


----------



## richg99 (Jul 15, 2018)

My boat is equipped with a 3 battery charger. 

To keep it running but not too much, I use a standard lamp timer, with a grounded adapter. It turns on an hour or two every day. Works for me.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey Rich, what brand is your 3 cell charger?


----------



## richg99 (Jul 16, 2018)

re 3 cell charger....good question that I can't answer for a couple of weeks. It came on the 1756 Lowe that I bought last year. It seems to work just fine.

That boat is in Texas, and I am in TN.

I am actually going to swap the TX boat for the TN boat in a couple of weeks. I'll know then! Ha Ha 
rich


----------



## MrGiggles (Jul 16, 2018)

The vast majority of modern chargers are regulated and will shut off after the battery is charged, but always check to make sure. 

Its the old buzz box chargers that will boil your battery dry if left on for too long.

I use a Dewalt 4 amp charger that automatically switches into float mode after the battery charges.


----------

